# 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ?



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

With the addition of Bolt on Mods like Exhaust, CAI, Chip, Underdrive pullies and cams would it be benificial for a 24v to run a different FPR ? 
I recently read a post where lightly modded stock 12v's were gaining more HP in the higher revs. I know the 1.8t's benifit from this, but what about us ? Anyone try it yet ? I'm sure our stock ones are 3 bar ?


----------



## omeezy (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (darrenewest)*

I know mike potter has one is his car and he's said that it has benefitted him a lil bit and that i beleive it helped with with his pinging. he was using a 4bar


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (omeezy)*

where can we pick one up at?


----------



## Parts4vws (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (darrenewest)*

My car seemed to respond well to the 4bar. It gained a few HP on the dyno with just that change. 
We sell them for $55.
Mike Potter


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (Parts4vws)*

i have one sitting in my room waiting to go in....just waiting on eurosport and their IMO horribly designed intake. i got mine from ecstuning.com for like $60. i got mine because with chip/intake/exhuast i was getting constant lean codes, now since i've taken the intake off, i don't get anymore lean codes, so in essence the intake IS taking in more air or at least more dense air. whenever i get another intake i'm gonna slap in the fpr at the same time. I'll let you guys know my opinion whenever it happens, probably a few weeks







. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (Parts4vws)*

ill probably order it soon.
i think it would help my pinging.
i know this is offtopic, but what kinda deal could you do for 4 oem rotors, and mintex pads all around. when doing brakes, do i need more parts, like onetime use bolts et. you can IM the info to keep the mods from trippin.

_Quote, originally posted by *Parts4vws* »_My car seemed to respond well to the 4bar. It gained a few HP on the dyno with just that change. We mostly used it to help with the fueling of the "juice"








We sell them for $55.
Mike Potter


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (bakersfield_gti)*

I don't believe in them for most N/A cars. Adding those bolt-ons you mentioned shouldn't increase airflow enough to push the ECU out of it's maps. My 12v car has a head with big valves, cams, intake, exhaust, etc, etc.. and a GIAC cam chip runs it perfectly. No crazy trim adjustments or anything.
Running that FPR on your mildly modified motor will probably piss off the ECU because it has to adjust to the unexpected fuel reported by the O2 sensor, or it'll be unable to adjst and rich you will run.
I don't think it'll hurt anything tho.



_Modified by FatSean at 10:07 AM 9-18-2003_


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (FatSean)*

confirming.. is this the right part #280.160.575


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (BEAU-SOF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEAU-SOF* »_confirming.. is this the right part #280.160.575








 thats correct, my # has an additional 0 in front of the 280 (0 280 160 575 - 000) also if you let the car sit overnight before taking out the old one you shouldn't have any problems with fuel leaking out. i sat there for ten minutes putting rags everywhere to make sure nothing got sprayed too bad and then not even a drip came out, oh well, better safe than sorry. also i haven't noticed any performance increase however the intermittent lean code has not resurfaced. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








edit: the little cotter pin thing can be somewhat of a bltch to remove and replace because its so close to the vgi valve or actuator or whatever the hell its called. just be patient and it'll come out, to get it back in i needed the help of a very small flathead screwdriver. all in all took about 20mins tops. also there is alot of dirt and grime around the base of the fpr, be careful when cleaning not to get any dirt inside... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by vtechTHIS at 6:09 PM 9-27-2003_


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (vtechTHIS)*

ordered my 4bar.
anyone with a pics or diagrams that will help with the install?


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (bakersfield_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakersfield_gti* »_ordered my 4bar.
anyone with a pics or diagrams that will help with the install?

here ya go buddy, its VERY straightforward.
















that should help, shoot me an IM if you need any further help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (vtechTHIS)*

right on! thanks..
hope my fat hands can get in there.


----------



## Flatline (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (bakersfield_gti)*

I take it the 4bar isnt enought of a change to have to worry about the fuel pump not pumping enough gas to the larger fuel rail?
Pete


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (Flatline)*

same rail, diffrent regulator.


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (bakersfield_gti)*

just a word to the wise, be very patient and carefull with the little clip thing....its kind of a pain in the arse. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








first remove the vacuum line then have fun wth the clip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vtechTHIS at 1:15 AM 10-11-2003_


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (vtechTHIS)*

what did you use to yank the clip off?


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (bakersfield_gti)*

i had to use a pair of small needle nose pliars and a pretty small flathead screwdriver. i don't know if you'll have the same problem but my clip didn't want to come anymore than halfway out, it began hitting the vgi crossover thing. this is where the patience comes into play, just keep pulling it out just be very slow and carefull http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (vtechTHIS)*

i have patience, so all should be good, just huge hands.
maybe ill make my girlfriend get dirty, hehe
so you just take the clip off and the thing pops out, or what?


----------



## dfwvw (Sep 22, 2003)

so should do this mod on a stock 24V with filter and exhaust?


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (dfwvw)*

its something that cant hurt, im just testing things out, thats why im doing it. but its a good mod to have for the future and it dosent cost that much.


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (bakersfield_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakersfield_gti* »_i have patience, so all should be good, just huge hands.
maybe ill make my girlfriend get dirty, hehe
so you just take the clip off and the thing pops out, or what?
 yup, first take off the vacuum line, then the clip, then just give it a little pull. should pop right out. the new one is a little stiff going in because of the new o ring at the base. i just dabbed my finger in some gas, wiped it on the o ring to slightly lubricate it then she slid right in. also be aware that they'll be some dirt around the fpr housing, try your best not to let any fall inside the fpr cavity. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i think thats about it. if you have any questions during the install you can email me at [email protected] and i'll try my best to help you out. i doubt you'll have a problem though, its almost a no-brainer







good luck buddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (vtechTHIS)*

im sure i could have figured it out, but i just lazy and wanted to get info from some one who did it already. so, thank u very much for the short schooling and ill be on my way to 4bar land.


----------



## FlyersGLI7 (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (dfwvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dfwvw* »_so should do this mod on a stock 24V with filter and exhaust?

wondering the same thing, i plan on getting an intake and GIAC this fall/winter, should i wait to do the 4-bar then, or just do it now???


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (FlyersGLI7)*

just do it whenever.
its only like 50 bucks, it cant hurt


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (FatSean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FatSean* »_I don't believe in them for most N/A cars. Adding those bolt-ons you mentioned shouldn't increase airflow enough to push the ECU out of it's maps. My 12v car has a head with big valves, cams, intake, exhaust, etc, etc.. and a GIAC cam chip runs it perfectly. No crazy trim adjustments or anything.
Running that FPR on your mildly modified motor will probably piss off the ECU because it has to adjust to the unexpected fuel reported by the O2 sensor, or it'll be unable to adjst and rich you will run.
I don't think it'll hurt anything tho.

_Modified by FatSean at 10:07 AM 9-18-2003_
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wouldn't worry about it if you're not chipped...as vtechthis said...it helped with his problem. I'd really only do this if I were adding F/I ie...VF-Eng blower or such. Bakersfield...good luck with the install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Schraml MotorSports at 7:25 PM 10-20-2003_


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (Schraml MotorSports)*

got it in today, ill probably install it this weekend.


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (bakersfield_gti)*

installed it tonight, let the car sit for a few hours, it didnt make any mess.
but it was a B!TCH getting that pin out. then the fpr wouldnt come out so i had to yank it out with some big plyers. THEN when i put the new one in and tried to put that pin in it friken poped out and i lost the damn thing for about 2 hours, then i finaly found it inside the fan housing. so i just cut some of the plastic off the thing infront of where the fpr goes and then it went in easier. ill never put one of these things in ever again! hahahahaha








well see in a couple of days how it works out, i just put in a evo intake tonight so its gonna be a little bit before the car gets used to the new goodies.
_Modified by bakersfield_gti at 1:47 AM 10-22-2003_


_Modified by bakersfield_gti at 1:50 AM 10-22-2003_


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (bakersfield_gti)*

Hope it all works out...


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (bakersfield_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakersfield_gti* »_installed it tonight, let the car sit for a few hours, it didnt make any mess.
but it was a B!TCH getting that pin out. then the fpr wouldnt come out so i had to yank it out with some big plyers. THEN when i put the new one in and tried to put that pin in it friken poped out and i lost the damn thing for about 2 hours, then i finaly found it inside the fan housing. so i just cut some of the plastic off the thing infront of where the fpr goes and then it went in easier. ill never put one of these things in ever again! hahahahaha








well see in a couple of days how it works out, i just put in a evo intake tonight so its gonna be a little bit before the car gets used to the new goodies.
_Modified by bakersfield_gti at 1:47 AM 10-22-2003_

_Modified by bakersfield_gti at 1:50 AM 10-22-2003_
 see, i told you that damn pin was a pain in the azs. would be like a 2 minute job if the pin wasn't such a bltch. now that i've had mine in for over a month i'm glad to report that somehow my gas milage has INCREASED by over 2mpg on average







. powerband also feels smoother, maybe, maybe an extra horse or two up top. all in all definitely worth the $60 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Razcal (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (vtechTHIS)*

I think I m going to need one of these little upgrades!


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (vtechTHIS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vtechTHIS* »_ see, i told you that damn pin was a pain in the azs. would be like a 2 minute job if the pin wasn't such a bltch. now that i've had mine in for over a month i'm glad to report that somehow my gas milage has INCREASED by over 2mpg on average







. powerband also feels smoother, maybe, maybe an extra horse or two up top. all in all definitely worth the $60 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If you have access to a vag-com, look at your long & short term fuel trim. With the increased rail pressure the ECU is probably decreasing the injector pulse window. More efficient???


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

yah i noticed gas mileage is better..
i still get my studder in 1st when i rev it slowly.


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (Razcal)*

dont waste your time if you dont have: intake, exhaust, chip


_Quote, originally posted by *Razcal* »_I think I m going to need one of these little upgrades!


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (bakersfield_gti)*

should i bother if i have intake, exhaust, pullies, flywheel, chip? sounds interesting when i get some cash ill probably do it just for ****s and giggles, cant really hurt anything so might as well...or i could just get some cams too....hmm i think im gonna go for the most highly modded NA 24v in colorado








oh wait i probably already am


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (2002gtibluvr6)*

i would if i was u...
just be happy if you have small hands.
i looked like i got in a fight with a cat when i was done.
my hands and arms are all jacked up from digging my hands all over the engine lookin for the friken clip.


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (bakersfield_gti)*

well its been some time and i havnt heard it ping.
i took my car on two 100+ mile trips and that seemed to help
i drove it non stop for over 100 miles, thats usualy what it takes for the ecu
to adjust.


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (bakersfield_gti)*

so.. it has been a year or so....
some more recent updates?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (siuson2)*

I did testing on a Dyno and switched bewteen a 3 bar and 4 bar. I did a hard clear, and drove for 10 miles, made 3 runs on the 3 bar. pulled off the dyno, pulled the FPR put in the 4 bar, another hard clear and drove almost 20 miles ( home to get lunch and back) back on the dyno 3 more runs. We monitored AF with a wideband tail sniffer at EVOMS dyno facility and the 3 bar was running about 16:1 low and fattening up to 15:1-14.5:1 in the peak. On the 4 bar It was about 15.5:1 low and fatened up to 13:1 at peak. I made an average of 3 WHP off the 4 bar as well. from the best run on the 3 bar and the worst run on the 4 bar it made 1 WHP. HP wasnt my concern anyways though, AF was http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_I did testing on a Dyno and switched bewteen a 3 bar and 4 bar. I did a hard clear, and drove for 10 miles, made 3 runs on the 3 bar. pulled off the dyno, pulled the FPR put in the 4 bar, another hard clear and drove almost 20 miles ( home to get lunch and back) back on the dyno 3 more runs. We monitored AF with a wideband tail sniffer at EVOMS dyno facility and the 3 bar was running about 16:1 low and fattening up to 15:1-14.5:1 in the peak. On the 4 bar It was about 15.5:1 low and fatened up to 13:1 at peak. I made an average of 3 WHP off the 4 bar as well. from the best run on the 3 bar and the worst run on the 4 bar it made 1 WHP. HP wasnt my concern anyways though, AF was http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Your car had a 14.5-15:1 a/f ratio on the stock motor? Is there something up with your car or does VW run them that lean? I run a mid 14:1 a/f ratio under light load and into the 13s or high 12s under load...and it's still more lean than I'd like.


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (Flite)*

his car had a bunch of mods...i dont think he has a chip, but hes got intake exhaust ground wires *i think* and a flyhweel...those are the ones i know about. its possible that wihtout a chip his ECU isnt correcting fueling properly, and a 4bar would throw it back to where it should be.
thats my guess


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (2002gtibluvr6)*

I had the GIAC direct port programming. and a custom 3" CAI, which I dont like performance wise, but it looks pretty damn good. Also the eurosport 2.5" cat back, and alot of fabrication in the downpipe/cat etc. from the swap. As well as the grounding kit, the flywheel and our wonderful 91 octane gas here in lovely 120 degree Arizona







I knew the readings were on the lean side, it scared me a little, I had dynoed at another facilty a few weeks before and due to their crappy eqipment they tried to tell me my AF was over 18:1 at 4k RPMs and up. I told him he was a F'ing moron if he beleived that because if that was the case I would have melted a damn piston or predetonated the shop to the ground.








Thats the reason I went to EVOMS, to confirm my apprehensions with a trusted facility. The sniffer had just been tweaked, and they even ran out and bought all new tubing and piping for it to ensure the accuracy of the readings.
I am also going off loose memory on the numbers, Im pretty sure im damn close, but could be off a bit. Ill see if I can dig up the old dyno sheets



_Modified by BigBlockBug at 6:48 PM 8-15-2005_


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_
Your car had a 14.5-15:1 a/f ratio on the stock motor? Is there something up with your car or does VW run them that lean? I run a mid 14:1 a/f ratio under light load and into the 13s or high 12s under load...and it's still more lean than I'd like.
\

hey thats what i run... and you think its still too lean??


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (BEAU-SOF)*

15:1 at idle and 13:1 at peak, is dead on from who Ive talked to, and what I have learned and researched regarding tuning


----------



## Schwagger (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_, it scared me a little, *I had dynoed at another facilty a few weeks before and due to their crappy eqipment they tried to tell me my AF was over 18:1 at 4k RPMs and up. *I told him he was a F'ing moron if he beleived that because if that was the case I would have melted a damn piston or predetonated the shop to the ground.








Thats the reason I went to EVOMS, to confirm my apprehensions with a trusted facility. The sniffer had just been tweaked, and they even ran out and bought all new tubing and piping for it to ensure the accuracy of the readings.
I am also going off loose memory on the numbers, Im pretty sure im damn close, but could be off a bit. Ill see if I can dig up the old dyno sheets
_Modified by BigBlockBug at 6:48 PM 8-15-2005_

what shop was that...


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (BEAU-SOF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEAU-SOF* »_\

hey thats what i run... and you think its still too lean??

If you're turbo, yeah. I'd like to see my car in the low 12 range, even high 11 range around the torque peak. 13s is too lean for a turboed car in my opinion.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (Valhalla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Valhalla* »_
what shop was that...










Arizona Dyno Chips. That was the Dyno day when Brian put his pocket bike on the drum and got 1.6 Horse to the wheel



































Ill try to upload the videos I have them on CD


----------



## Schwagger (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_
Arizona Dyno Chips. That was the Dyno day when Brian put his pocket bike on the drum and got 1.6 Horse to the wheel



































Ill try to upload the videos I have them on CD

that's hawwwt .. pocket bike dyno..


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_Arizona Dyno Chips. That was the Dyno day when Brian put his pocket bike on the drum and got 1.6 Horse to the wheel



































Ill try to upload the videos I have them on CD

That is one of the funniest things I've ever heard of. What does that convert to at the crank? 2hp?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (collins_tc)*

Hmm, not sure you should have seen the dyno "curve" though looked like a richter scale, not a very consistent power curve


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (BigBlockBug)*

well arent those lil 1 cylinder things? if so you could expect really unstable power cause you wont be making power 75% of the time then bam power then no power then power you get the point. or probably 50% of the time its probably a 2stroke? 
thats funny though i wanna see a vid of a pocket bike on a dyno.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (BigBlockBug)*

Ok I finally edited it and uploaded it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://videos.streetfire.net/p...96BE2


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (vtechTHIS)*

i pulled the two black hex screw on the engine cover bracket/vgi housing....take off the bracket and twist the housing downward...loads of room to pull that pesky little clip...takes all of 10 min...and no bloody knuckles...


----------



## phantomgti24v (May 26, 2004)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (dubdoor)*

Just ordered one from ECS tuning. $45 plus shipping


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (phantomgti24v)*

this thread was started in 2003


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (VR6JettaGLI)*

yah...and your point...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (dubdoor)*

3 year old thread brought back to life, 4 bars useless on a low modded 24v


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (VR6JettaGLI)*

so what if it is an old thread...you've obviously missed one of the main purposes of message board/forum; to increase the knowledge base of a given area of interest...just because it is history does not make it irrelavent...this forum isn't just for dick swingin', ego trippin', or showin' off yur new swag (not implying anything)
oh, and about the 4bar...some, not all, but some owners have found relief from their dentonation issues with GIAC software by installing a 4bar fpr...i just put one in, hence the previous post, with a slight decrease in pinging...
btw....shouldn't u be busy tryin to boost somethin'


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (dubdoor)*

yea, and i still dont need a 4bar, 3 bar is fine


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (VR6JettaGLI)*

super...thanks for sharing that with us....


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (dubdoor)*

no problem...
But really, adding more fuel without FI wont help, that much...


_Modified by VR6JettaGLI at 1:38 AM 7-20-2006_


----------



## phantomgti24v (May 26, 2004)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (VR6JettaGLI)*

I just got my FPR from ECS Tuning and they sent me the wrong one. The invoice said 4 bar and I got 3. Sux, there goes the install this weekend or should I say useless install according to you.








I did have a thought on this, the one dude got about a 1hp average gain right? $50 for 1HP is actually not that bad when you consider a VF will set you back about $5000 after install for about 80HP. The price per HP is actually cheaper for the FPR.
I wonder if I got 50 of them and linked them all together, would I get 50 hp. Sweet.......


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (phantomgti24v)*

yea, and then you could put some stickers on the top, evern more power for that money


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_so what if it is an old thread...you've obviously missed one of the main purposes of message board/forum; to increase the knowledge base of a given area of interest...just because it is history does not make it irrelavent...this forum isn't just for dick swingin', ego trippin', or showin' off yur new swag (not implying anything)
oh, and about the 4bar...some, not all, but some owners have found relief from their dentonation issues with GIAC software by installing a 4bar fpr...i just put one in, hence the previous post, with a slight decrease in pinging...
btw....shouldn't u be busy tryin to boost somethin'









Thank you to whoever brought this back from the dead. I have had big problems with pinging on my big valve head Mk III Golf with MkIV gasket. This thread has given me a good understanding of the work involved, costs and potential benefits.
My question is whether it would be even better to get a fully adjustable FPR from ECI. They are nearly three times the price, but I'll wear that if they will give me a better outcome.
TIA.


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (phantomgti24v)*

[quote -phantomgti24v]
I just got my FPR from ECS Tuning and they sent me the wrong one. The invoice said 4 bar and I got 3. Sux, there goes the install this weekend or should I say useless install according to you. 
I did have a thought on this, the one dude got about a 1hp average gain right? $50 for 1HP is actually not that bad when you consider a VF will set you back about $5000 after install for about 80HP. The price per HP is actually cheaper for the FPR.
I wonder if I got 50 of them and linked them all together, would I get 50 hp. Sweet....... [end quote] 
I think you got it on the power to cost ratio, I gave up on the F/I plans for this car. N/A to me is more reliable, consistant & did I mention it will continue running. Some would rather boost 20 psi on a high comp. motor, that is not gonna last, sure you will have fun with it, but for a short period of time. 
But I don't see the fpr doing much other then solving the detonation & fuel delivery problems they were talking about earlier. If your combining it w/ intake,chip flash,exhaust & even cams I could see this having a bigger effect. It took me a while to get intake & exhaust on this VR because the payments & insurance + weekly living are ridiculous. I wanna get chipped with giac soon & I already scored a 4bar fpr from a wrecked audi A4. I don't think I'm gonna put it in yet til' after it's chipped unless some body could proove that it will be fine w/ stock ecu.
I had ****ty tunning done to my old mk3, this time around it should better.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

*Re: 3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator ? (TYPHOON 28)*

just wondering if i would see a difference with just havin a EVOMS cai magnaflow catback and lightweight pulleys?


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

*Old Bump*

Old thread bump. 

With the controversy of benefits of the 4bar FPR over the stock 3bar FPR, the most pressing is the air/fuel ratio. Since many fuels nowadays contain a blend of ethanol to them, it just seemed logical to allow for a tiny bit more fuel to compensate for the added ethanol content. 

The motor hasn't changed its running characteristics and there is no addition of soot in or around the tailpipe indicating rich running conditions. I felt the need to do this swap as an experiment and to compliment the UM tune, exhaust, and intake. You can find these used for ~$20, and possibly cheaper at a salvage yard. Removing the clip is a total bitch (I got it half way out then tied some cord to it and pulled it out, worked great and it virtually eliminates the chance of loosing the clip.)
I reinstalled the clip 90 degrees counter clockwise so in the future it will only take seconds to swap out (if need be.)


----------



## VR Sparta! (Oct 22, 2012)

vtechTHIS said:


> i had to use a pair of small needle nose pliars and a pretty small flathead screwdriver. i don't know if you'll have the same problem but my clip didn't want to come anymore than halfway out, it began hitting the vgi crossover thing. this is where the patience comes into play, just keep pulling it out just be very slow and carefull http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


This

I got one today for $20 and put it in and i must say it actually does make a difference. On N/A cars there's that point where you can push the throttle further than you have it and nothing happens. Well i noticed that I could push the throttle further and feel it pull harder. Im assuming this has to do with the A/F ratio seeing as the 4 bar would provide more fuel (im assuming). Mine was bone stock but i did it more for future modding. Save yourselves the money, take one off of an Audi A4 at your local junkyard, thats the stock fpr on it.


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

VR Sparta! said:


> This
> 
> I got one today for $20 and put it in and i must say it actually does make a difference. On N/A cars there's that point where you can push the throttle further than you have it and nothing happens. Well i noticed that I could push the throttle further and feel it pull harder. Im assuming this has to do with the A/F ratio seeing as the 4 bar would provide more fuel (im assuming). Mine was bone stock but i did it more for future modding. Save yourselves the money, take one off of an Audi A4 at your local junkyard, thats the stock fpr on it.


Couldn't agree more with buying used parts, because I would never spend $50-$60 for this part. 

Might just be a butt-dyno placebo effect. But maybe the added fuel pressure atomizes the fuel better than stock allowing for a faster more complete and efficient burn?

Motors make more power under slightly lean conditions, so saying that adding fuel makes more power is counter intuitive. But running lean is dangerous to engines: causing detonation and wearing out internal engine components prematurely.

Around my location there are no gas stations offering 100% pure uncut ethanol-free gasoline, and any added ethanol to gasoline changes the Stoich and will require more fuel input to balance out the air/fuel ratio. But I'm not certain if stock fuel maps or even aftermarket fuel maps are capable of coping with slight added ethanol content; and this little mod just is an added sense of security and should work to protect against added ethanol to fuels.


----------



## VR Sparta! (Oct 22, 2012)

Who knows if it truly makes a difference. I happened to come by an a4 at the junkyard while looking for other parts and figured what the hell. If I don't like it I can always just re-swap. It's not night and day but I feel like there is a difference.


----------

